# Mendon sportsman swap this sunday



## FishinFool2B (Feb 27, 2007)

This Sunday starting @ 800 AM the Sportsman Swap in Mendon starts. All fishing, hunting, reloading and trapping supplies will be offered for sale. All of our 46 tables are sold again so we are planning on a big crowd again this year.
As always admission is free. Our raffle is for a Henry Rifle, and all proceeds go to the local Lions Club.
Downtown 122 Main Street in the Old Farm Store . Lots of room and fun for all.


----------

